# First of 2011



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, finally got some time to do a little building and thought I'd post up some pics. The more I paint the more I appreciate all the guys on here that are superb with an airbrush. I've come to accept the fact that I will never be that good, lol.

This first pic has everything I've done this year just to get a feel for the sizes, some are musky lures and some are walleye lures, some I will use for both. All are wire through cedar except the shad jerkbait, it's cherry with screw eyes and the Solarfall scaled crankbait, it's poplar with screw eyes.










This one is an orange tiger twitchbait, 7" long.









This one is a little purple shad around 5 1/2", I'll use it for river muskies and walleye on Erie this year.









This one is my first attempt at Solarfalls scale technique, it's harder than he makes it look in the video. I screwed up a few times but oh well.









This is a little one I made for casting for eyes up Pymatuning this year.









Here's another little one for Pymie, it's the smallest I've ever done at 3 1/2"









This is one I did for my father in law as a Christmas present. Hoping to get some Erie eyes on it this year. It's around 5 1/2"









This last one I have a ton of time into even though you can't tell, lol. I carved gills, gill plates underneath and a mouth but the epoxy covered most of it up. I wanted something to mimic the dying shad that we get around here every spring so I printed this picture I found on the net and traced it out onto a piece of cherry. This was my first attempt at using the pearl powders to get the cheeks right and it came out ok.









This one shows the head detail a little better, you can see what's left of the mouth, lol. The pearl on the cheeks is much more evident in person, it's hard to get a good picture showing that but you get the idea. I was going to try to put that little lateral line on from the kill dot back to the tail but didn't think I could do it any justice.









I couldn't get a good picture of the green and white one just below the orange tiger in the first pic to save my life. I covered the whole bait with the pearl powder and it's impossible to get a picture of now. I've got a few more on the bench to finish but it will be a while. Thanks for looking.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great batch of baits! I like your orange tiger pattern.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Jerkin them are some great looking baits the shad one is awsome.:G


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jerkin,

I'm blown away those are all awesome Really nice job!!!!

That carved shad is SWEET!

MS


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

hey good job on those baits, the scale pattern i do can be a real pain in the *ss to do heh atleast at first, once you've gotten the hang of it its easy as eating pie. i have to agree with muskyslayer, that shad is pretty kick ass


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. The good news is that I had a chance to get some of them out yesterday and everything is working as good or better than I hoped for. The carved and foiled shad works awesome! I weighted it super light so that it only sinks a foot every couple seconds so I was a little worried that it wouldn't work correctly. 

The dying ones around here seem to float to the top and then fight to swim back down so I wanted to be able to work it slow and keep it high in the water column and it does just that. I may have to put a thin solid leader on it though because it was turning so sharp that I got the hooks hung up on the leader a few times. A quick snap had it spinning 180 degrees. Not sure how that will affect the action though, I suppose I will try it and if it doesn't work properly just cut it off and deal with the occasional tangle.


----------

